# Spin or Baitcaster?



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I was a Shimano man since I was a kid but as the Shimanos got crappier (Malaysia vs Japan) I switched to Lew’s and won’t throw a Shimano unless it’s my Japanese Chronarch 100D7’s, Curado 50E or Core50Mg7. The Lew’s I like best so far is the Custom Inshore. It has lots of line capacity, 20# drag and casts great. I still fish my Shimano Ci4 3000 spinning reel now and then but mainly fish a baitcaster.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2018)

When did the Shimanos "get crappier", SMD?

My 3 Citicas are all 10+ years old, and have given good service so far. 

I religiously flush 'em out with fresh water every day in salt, though. 

And I ain't stingy with reel oil.

As anytide said recently, regarding keeping his 1911 working in salt:

"They make oil."


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2018)

I will look into Lew's, though. 

I've heard of them, but don't know jack about them.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

1armJoe said:


> When did the Shimanos "get crappier", SMD?
> 
> My 3 Citicas are all 10+ years old, and have given good service so far.
> 
> ...


When Shimano started pumping out reels made in Malaysia instead of Japan was when the masses lost interest and they lost their cult following. 
Lew’s has been around longer than Shimano but recently gained popularity in the saltwater market with the inshore offerings. I have about 10 different Lew’s and the favorite all around is the Custom Inshore.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2018)

So...are my 10-12 year old Citicas Japanese or Malaysian?


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Nothing wrong with a good plug rod outfit (particularly when you know how to use one..). 

In the past I've built plug rods for everything from bonefish (super light 7' blank rated for 6-12lb line with one of the very early Shimano Bantam 100 reels -probably discontinued more than 30 years ago...) to deep-jigging plug rods (to qualify, the blank needs to be able to pick up a standard concrete block off the ground without much sweat... along with a plug reel in the old Ambassadeur 6000 range loaded with 15lb line - Nowadays the reel would be a Calcutta 400 for comparison..). 

Between these two extremes are a few others - one meant for tarpon up to 60lbs and a bit larger, setup with an old Shimano Curado 200 and another one --a simple medium heavy one handed plug rod with a very old Bantam 250 the kind you'd use all day long working bass cover -on days when I'm exploring solo, it's one of the few setups that come with me - equipped with a saltwater sized Skitterwalk - or something similar in a hard bait...). For those who've never tried one, a simple Shimano Curado 200 (long discontinued) is pretty hard to beat... Mine is loaded with 30lb braid, that one handed Bantam (long, long discontinued - is loaded with only 12lb mono...

All of the above is only meant to get to this point... None of them can do what a lightweight spinning outfit can do when it comes to tossing a lightweight lure where it needs to be... something to consider. Funny thing, I've been guiding full time since 1996 - and rarely ever have an angler on board comfortable with plug casting gear... 

Note - I do like Shimano plug reels - but know next to nothing about current models. In general I'm off of Shimano since I like to keep a reel for years and Shimano doesn't support older reels very well at all with parts... I put up with that for my old plug reels -I wont put up with it at all for spinners...


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

I prefer baitcasters. My current “go to” is a Lews on a 6’10” Shimano crucial rod. 2nd is a curado 200e7 on an 8’ castaway coastal. It hasn’t seen much action lately. 

I do NOT buy into the spin cast is for light lures or windy days bullsh!t. Last weekend in 17+ mph winds I was consistently out casting my fishing buddy who was throwing a lews spincast outfit by a solid 30ft. Plus no “wind/line twist” knots on my end. 

Most of my night time dock light fishing used to be casting two small crappie jigs. Dial your reals in and don’t overline them. One of the issues I see with guys who can’t cast very well is they always have way heavier line than they need. That’s goes double when loading a reel with mono.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

1armJoe said:


> So...are my 10-12 year old Citicas Japanese or Malaysian?


Japanese. It will be on the underside of the foot. The Malaysian models started after the E series about 5-6 years ago when they introduced the G and I series junk. 
I still have all my Japanese Shimanos, probably 30 or more all the way back to my first “expensive” Shimano Calcutta 150 I got when I was about 12.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

My 200e7 may be the last Shimano baitcaster I buy unless they make a change. I do miss my 100 b’s though. Just seemed to fit my hand perfect.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

I'm usually fly fishing so won't spend big $ on bait casters. However, I just but an $80 H20 Express Meddle HD from Academy a few weeks ago and on it's maiden trip, it feels impressive. WAY, WAY better than the more expensive Quantum Accurist PT, which has always been a backlashing disaster. Any one have any reports for the H20 Express reels? I've been keeping a few of their spinning reels in the skiff for kids and so far, so good.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Matts said:


> I'm usually fly fishing so won't spend big $ on bait casters. However, I just but an $80 H20 Express Meddle HD from Academy a few weeks ago and on it's maiden trip, it feels impressive. WAY, WAY better than the more expensive Quantum Accurist PT, which has always been a backlashing disaster. Any one have any reports for the H20 Express reels? I've been keeping a few of their spinning reels in the skiff for kids and so far, so good.


Those H2O Express reels feel good at first but end up being disposeable reels from what I’ve seen. I had one of the Mettles a few years ago I got on sale for $29 for a backup reel and it crapped out after a couple of trips my buddy used it so I returned it and gave the replacement to him. I have a $79 Lew’s Lazer that has been bulletproof and casts as far as my Lew’s Tournament Lite that was $275. The only difference is the frame material, clicking adjustments and lower brake pressure. If you rarely use it you will probably be fine. I don’t care for reels that are made to take back to Academy for their no questions asked warranty, I like them to last a long time and only need a cleaning now and then to keep working.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Cool. I’ve heard others say great things about Lews as well. I don’t think they even put the H2O warranty in writing


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Matts said:


> Cool. I’ve heard others say great things about Lews as well. I don’t think they even put the H2O warranty in writing


So many people abused the warranty I’m surprised Academy still honors them. Guys would fish rods and reels without any maintenance until they are trashed then return and get new ones. Guys actually brag about it on forums. 
Try the Lew’s, I think you will be impressed.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

I fished Shimano since a kid also switched to quantum 15 year's back or so and I am hooked.


----------



## Cronced (Nov 18, 2016)

I'm generally a spinning reel guy but I just got a couple of Abu Garcia Black Max 3 combos for free (our company awards points thing). I have to say that while I can't cast anywhere near what I can with my spinning rods, I can see how they would perform better in certain situations. So far I've only caught largemouth bass but am hoping to pick up snook and possibly some jacks and juvenile tarpon. My jury is still out, but when I need to make a sharp cast without thought, I turn to my spinning rods. I'll readjust my thinking as I use it more.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> So many people abused the warranty I’m surprised Academy still honors them. Guys would fish rods and reels without any maintenance until they are trashed then return and get new ones. Guys actually brag about it on forums.
> Try the Lew’s, I think you will be impressed.


 I knew people that used to do that. They would intentionally break rods just to get a new one. Pretty much bullshit if you ask me.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2018)

As PT Barnum said, "There's a worthless asshole born every minute."

No wait....


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

For heavier plugs and topwater, baitcasters: Penn International 955 and old Ambassadeur 5500 (the red one). If it ain't round, it ain't a proper baitcaster. For most everything else, spinners: I have a lot of Shimano Sustains and I'm pretty happy with them. And I always take a fly rod with me so I can wave it around and pretend I'm cool at some point during the day.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

SomaliPirate said:


> For heavier plugs and topwater, baitcasters: Penn International 955 and old Ambassadeur 5500 (the red one). If it ain't round, it ain't a proper baitcaster. For most everything else, spinners: I have a lot of Shimano Sustains and I'm pretty happy with them. And I always take a fly rod with me so I can wave it around and pretend I'm cool at some point during the day.


If we end up meeting up to fish when Ed and I come that way I’ll have to try to change your view on baitcasters and 7’ rods. Maybe we can wave some long rods around and look cool at some point as well!


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> If we end up meeting up to fish when Ed and I come that way I’ll have to try to change your view on baitcasters and 7’ rods. Maybe we can wave some long rods around and look cool at some point as well!


I have deep seated childhood issues with low profile modern baitcasters. Probably from when my dad called them "the Buck Rodgers Fishing Starter Combo" in like 1984. Anyways, y'all get down here and I'll show you the finest sailcat fishery that Florida has to offer.


----------



## Seymour fish (May 13, 2018)

SomaliPirate said:


> For heavier plugs and topwater, baitcasters: Penn International 955 and old Ambassadeur 5500 (the red one). If it ain't round, it ain't a proper baitcaster. For most everything else, spinners: I have a lot of Shimano Sustains and I'm pretty happy with them. And I always take a fly rod with me so I can wave it around and pretend I'm cool at some point during the day.


Love a 5500 !


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Seymour fish said:


> Love a 5500 !


I still fish one that my dad bought new in '68


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

I still have my first ambass. 5000 red w/double white pearl handles on an original Hurricanne rod(ex. new guides) bought back in the mid '70's at reef bait/tackle on 79th in miami and the reel fromJays at the broad causeway.......
Please a moment of reverence......


----------



## billfish3r (Feb 11, 2020)

Baitcaster! It takes time to master but with practice and patience, baitcasting is an art form that youll love. If you do master it, Id recommend getting a daiwa tatula sv tw baitcast reel. Easily the best baitcasting reel in the market right now. Use a spinning reel if you are more comfortable with one. The site has great info on different models Fishmasters.com

Baitcast vs Spin Reels - Pros & Cons of Each | Van Isle Marina

When To Use A Spinning Vs Baitcasting Rod, Explained


----------



## Big Fish (Dec 20, 2019)

Spinning reels for me. Just sold 2 chronarchs and a revo on avid rods that I never used. Nothing wrong with baitcasters, just personal preference. I was never able to master skipping under docks with baitcasters nor was I able to cast as far as I do with spinning gear. I can skip 10' or more under a dock with a spinning reel, baitcaster not so much. The one time I preferred baitcasting gear was fishing 1oz jigs at the jetties for reds in like 40' of water.


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

Shimo Curado DC 150, 13 Fishing Concept A, Shimo Core 50, Shimo Calcutta 200 GTB & Shimo Calcutta 250. I have put ceramic bearings in everything but the DC and always carry the Core and the DC on my boat. These get heavy wade fishing use. Probably gonna get a Lews at some point. Only use a spinning reel when it gets very windy but the DC actually does really well in the wind. I will always fly fish if I can see them or know they are there but I really like to throw topwater mostly, I guess I am addicted to the blowups.


----------



## Big Fish (Dec 20, 2019)

Snakesurf said:


> Shimo Curado DC 150, 13 Fishing Concept A, Shimo Core 50, Shimo Calcutta 200 GTB & Shimo Calcutta 250. I have put ceramic bearings in everything but the DC and always carry the Core and the DC on my boat. These get heavy wade fishing use. Probably gonna get a Lews at some point. Only use a spinning reel when it gets very windy but the DC actually does really well in the wind. I will always fly fish if I can see them or know they are there but I really like to throw topwater mostly, I guess I am addicted to the blowups.
> View attachment 117900


I had one of the old Calcutta DC (digital controlled) back around 05 and it was incredible. Too bad it was stolen..... thieves are the worst.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Have had very good service out of my Chronarch 151HG bait-caster. Use it mainly for topwater plugs or occasionally spinnerbaits or swim baits. Toss Aqua Dream spoons and DOA shrimp with the Stradic CI4+ spinners. I've been carrying a 6-weight fly outfit (Tibor and St. Croix) but haven't forced myself to grab it yet. Challenging to pole solo, spot targets and fly fish from the platform. I'm going to stake up and wait for the fish to come to me to get some shots on fly.


----------



## JRHorne (Aug 6, 2019)

Snakesurf said:


> Shimo Curado DC 150, 13 Fishing Concept A, Shimo Core 50, Shimo Calcutta 200 GTB & Shimo Calcutta 250. I have put ceramic bearings in everything but the DC and always carry the Core and the DC on my boat. These get heavy wade fishing use. Probably gonna get a Lews at some point. Only use a spinning reel when it gets very windy but the DC actually does really well in the wind. I will always fly fish if I can see them or know they are there but I really like to throw topwater mostly, I guess I am addicted to the blowups.
> View attachment 117900


Where do you buy your ceramic bearings?


----------



## karstopo (Nov 28, 2019)

The Chronarch 150HG I picked up last fall has been a nice reel. I hadn’t bought a baitcasting reel in years, but had a AMZN gift card that covered the cost. 

I have it on a 6’7” All Star Med. Light rod from maybe 10 years ago. ASL series I think it is. Not the bottom of the line rod from AllStar. 

I put some 30# Sufix 832 on the reel. Nice line that handles better for me than the super slick types. 

That AllStar rod has just a little cork sphere as a fore grip, which I like. These bait casting rods without fore grips aren’t really for me. 

Most of the time, I’ll bump and work along paddle tail on a 1/16 jig head with this set up fishing from the deck of a boat. But, it will chunk a big skitterwalk or a suspending plug a mile if needed. 

A nice baitcasting set up is a lot of fun to fish. The ergonomics, balance, drag, potential for accuracy just seems far ahead of any spinning rig I’ve ever had my hands on. Though, I guess most, the great majority, of the saltwater inshore world is into spinning gear. Somebody, a lot of somebodies like spinning set ups. There was a guide from maybe the Tampa area that has done YouTubes on the finer points of using spinning tackle and I watched a least some of those, but those videos didn’t change my feelings towards spinning reels. Nothing wrong with the series or what was being said, but a YouTube can’t change how something feels in your hand. 

Give me any functioning baitcasting set up or any reasonable fly rod ensemble and I’ll likely have fun fishing either for hours, but I’ve yet to try a spinning rig that I want to make more than a few casts with.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh 1armjoe...


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

JRHorne said:


> Where do you buy your ceramic bearings?


search "fast eddy" bearings. They have them for everything.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

JRHorne said:


> Where do you buy your ceramic bearings?


Recently put some Boca Bearings in a Curado, be careful the dry super fast ceramic bearings can overcome the ability of the braking systems. So the reel will feel and cast completely different.

Casting into the wind, but I still haven't done anything like this since I was younger. 
First cast.. ended up having to cut it out. I think I'm getting used to it now, but it'll punish you for even small mistakes.


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

LowHydrogen said:


> Recently put some Boca Bearings in a Curado, be careful the dry super fast ceramic bearings can overcome the ability of the braking systems. So the reel will feel and cast completely different.
> 
> Casting into the wind, but I still haven't done anything like this since I was younger.
> First cast.. ended up having to cut it out. I think I'm getting used to it now, but it'll punish you for even small mistakes.
> View attachment 118264


Got them where I get my reels cleaned at FTU in Sugarland, Texas. It was only $30 to upgrade each reel but he used better ceramic bearings than the Bocas (higher ABEC rating).
Yes there will be a difference and you will have to reset your brakes and tensions. If you do like me, and use the reel till it noticeably feels different then go and put ceramic bearings in, you have already adjusted your reel to the slower bearings over time. You put the new bearings in and oh hell, there goes $20 worth of braid. In a way it is actually a good thing, because your rod is casting the lures at a faster speed, it's a good rod.
Really the only big difference was the 13 Fishing Concept A reel. I had to turn it back quite a bit and it was fairly new when I put them in. The Shimanos weren't that different. I guess it says something about quality.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

ABEC rating isn’t really an upgrade unless you plan on your spool rotating over 20-30,000 rpm. 
Get the sealed bocas, the open ones with no shield get crappy quick.


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

Bearings with higher ratings are built to a closer tolerance and yes they are meant to address higher RPM, when the bearing is in better alignment it will roll faster and longer. Boca bearings are not the best out there at least from the 4 or 5 guys that I know that work on reels all the time. They will typically have some kind of polymer shield / seal to keep water out, but I am not sure how good any of them are if you dunk your reel. Whatever they are, it is a reel upgrade and will give new life to your worn reel until something else goes wrong.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

The ones I put in the Curado were the Boca ABEC 7 orange seal.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

You guys are missing my point. There is a point where your bearings outperform your braking system. I don’t care if you can freespool your reel for two minutes after you upgrade bearings, when you cast your braking system is what allows you to cast further. Think about what I’m trying to convey here, I’m not being rude at all just trying to help you guys out. I’ve been tuning baitcasters a long time and it cracks me up when some guy posts videos freespooling a reel with the line taped to it for 2 minutes and using that as advertising how well he tunes a reel. There’s a big ass backlash a few posts back...that’s because the bearings outperformed the braking system so the cast control knob has to be tweaked and then the magnetic brakes have to be cranked down a couple more clicks or however your reel is set up. It’s like having a Lamborghini but you’re driving on ice. See what I’m saying?
If you want to cast far $30 bearings won’t help. Adjust your brakes and cast control knob and train your thumb because with a baitcaster you have to adjust on the fly to cast as far as you possibly can without backlashing. Spinning reels are a no brainer.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Spinning reels are a no brainer? That’s why I use them. I don’t want to tweak reel while fishing.


----------



## Goose (Jul 15, 2019)

Depends on who you are and what you're doing. I grew up bass fishing so baitcasters were what I've been throwing since around 10 years old. When I got into inshore fishing I picked up a 2500 Stradic FK for light soft plastics and just bought another 4000 FK for live bait (you can find deals on them since the FL's are out now). 

With all that said, my go to setup is a Shimano Bantam MGL on a Custom Medium/Fast rod. The setup is so light that I can cast it all day with a variety of weights but can still fight over slot drum. I can also do underhand pitch casts to get my swimbait way up under docks. I love the extra control of a baitcaster. My topwater setup is a high speed 13 fishing inception on a mod-fast rod. 

I am a massive Shimano fan now after going through several different brands. I've had tons of issues with other brands, but never Shimano.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You guys are missing my point. There is a point where your bearings outperform your braking system. I don’t care if you can freespool your reel for two minutes after you upgrade bearings, when you cast your braking system is what allows you to cast further. Think about what I’m trying to convey here, I’m not being rude at all just trying to help you guys out. I’ve been tuning baitcasters a long time and it cracks me up when some guy posts videos freespooling a reel with the line taped to it for 2 minutes and using that as advertising how well he tunes a reel. There’s a big ass backlash a few posts back...that’s because the bearings outperformed the braking system so the cast control knob has to be tweaked and then the magnetic brakes have to be cranked down a couple more clicks or however your reel is set up. It’s like having a Lamborghini but you’re driving on ice. See what I’m saying?
> If you want to cast far $30 bearings won’t help. Adjust your brakes and cast control knob and train your thumb because with a baitcaster you have to adjust on the fly to cast as far as you possibly can without backlashing. Spinning reels are a no brainer.


That blowup was after I turned the brakes up lol


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

LowHydrogen said:


> That blowup was after I turned the brakes up lol


Don’t cast so hard...
Every damn time I think I’m a badass at casting I’ll see a trout blow a bait up a hundred yards away and try to cast a 1/16oz jig to it like Babe Ruth swinging for the fence...instant backlash and lure goes flying but it’s not attached to my line any more...


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Don’t cast so hard...
> Every damn time I think I’m a badass at casting I’ll see a trout blow a bait up a hundred yards away and try to cast a 1/16oz jig to it like Babe Ruth swinging for the fence...instant backlash and lure goes flying but it’s not attached to my line any more...


Maybe its time for the DC, old man. LOL


----------



## BobGee (Apr 10, 2019)

Snakesurf said:


> Maybe its time for the DC, old man. LOL


Has anyone tried a Shimano Scorpion DC? Apparently they don’t retail them in the US but you can get them on eBay and Amazon (of course). The buzz is that it’s a better Digital Control reel than the Curado DC or the SLX DC for about $250.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Snakesurf said:


> Maybe its time for the DC, old man. LOL


I don’t need training wheels...


----------



## BobGee (Apr 10, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I don’t need training wheels...


I watch a lot of video and I see a lot of “experts” stripping a couple feet of line off the reel after every cast. I have this problem or worse— especially when I throw into a stiff wind or just try too hard. So I’m going to try the training wheels and see if it helps. Maybe I’ll paint over where it says DC on the reel so I can look cool.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

BobGee said:


> I watch a lot of video and I see a lot of “experts” stripping a couple feet of line off the reel after every cast. I have this problem or worse— especially when I throw into a stiff wind or just try too hard. So I’m going to try the training wheels and see if it helps. Maybe I’ll paint over where it says DC on the reel so I can look cool.


Do whatever you want, I’m not judging anyone! The DC reels are amazing pieces of technology, I just like the manual versions.


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

Dude you jack with someone a little and you butt hurt someone else. I really just like the way you can cast in the wind with them and I really hate back lashes. If you set them like the instructions say; a regular bait caster would only be able to cast 3', but these things will go pretty far set up that way. I'm not going on the water because it's cold and windy so I got plenty of time to write this shit. I truly hate cold weather and I did not get a summer last year because I had to work in far South America all summer from July till September. I hate snow and I hate cold wet weather.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Snakesurf said:


> Dude you jack with someone a little and you butt hurt someone else. I really just like the way you can cast in the wind with them and I really hate back lashes. If you set them like the instructions say; a regular bait caster would only be able to cast 3', but these things will go pretty far set up that way. I'm not going on the water because it's cold and windy so I got plenty of time to write this shit. I truly hate cold weather and I did not get a summer last year because I had to work in far South America all summer from July till September. I hate snow and I hate cold wet weather.


I almost bought a Scorpion DC a few times just for chunking croaker in the surf back when I did that a few times every summer but I ended up with a 7’ Laguna with a Shimano Ci4 spinning reel that worked great for it. I’ll still go and chunk lures this summer and take my little boy, he deserves the same fun I had growing up.
Don’t mind my comments, I’m usually just talking shit and chuckling about it at work hanging out in the oil patch. The only time I really get pissed is over people killing big trout, mishandling big trout or people acting a fool burning shorelines and herding redfish like the lazy bastards they are.


----------



## karstopo (Nov 28, 2019)

Gosh, yea, we ought to be able to handle a little razzing about gear without taking it too seriously. Aren’t we all mostly wanting the same thing, a healthy resource to enjoy today and into the future? 

So in the spirit of friendship and goodwill, I just want to say you knuckle dragging, cave-dwelling spinning reel lovers are okay by me.


----------



## Goose (Jul 15, 2019)

The DC reels are bad ass, especially if you fish near a lot of docks or if you're casting into the wind. The Scorpion DC is pretty much the Curado DC. If you want the higher end DC system you're going to have to go with a Metanium DC.


----------



## BobGee (Apr 10, 2019)

Goose said:


> The DC reels are bad ass, especially if you fish near a lot of docks or if you're casting into the wind. The Scorpion DC is pretty much the Curado DC. If you want the higher end DC system you're going to have to go with a Metanium DC.


From what I’ve been able to research on the Scorpion, I think there are two DC systems. The Curado and SLX have one type while the Scorpion and Metanium have a higher end system with more adjustments. There’s another reel that also has this system but I don’t remember the name. 
Apparently the Scorpion has 3 line settings inside the side plate and 5 external on a wheel. These 5 include an automatic setting. 
I don’t have any idea how the reel will survive in salt, but I ordered one so I’ll let you know.


----------



## Goose (Jul 15, 2019)

BobGee said:


> From what I’ve been able to research on the Scorpion, I think there are two DC systems. The Curado and SLX have one type while the Scorpion and Metanium have a higher end system with more adjustments. There’s another reel that also has this system but I don’t remember the name.
> Apparently the Scorpion has 3 line settings inside the side plate and 5 external on a wheel. These 5 include an automatic setting.
> I don’t have any idea how the reel will survive in salt, but I ordered one so I’ll let you know.


Interesting. Which year Scorpion are you going to go with? When I look them up there's several different model years.


----------



## BobGee (Apr 10, 2019)

Goose said:


> Interesting. Which year Scorpion are you going to go with? When I look them up there's several different model years.


Hmmm. Hadn’t thought about that. We’re going to see what comes in the mail I guess. Says Shimano 17 Scorpion. Didn’t know what the 17 meant. Probably 1917 model. Now I’m nervous.


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

"Don’t mind my comments, I’m usually just talking shit and chuckling about it at work hanging out in the oil patch. The only time I really get pissed is over people killing big trout, mishandling big trout or people acting a fool burning shorelines and herding redfish like the lazy bastards they are."
You are not hurting my feelings about my training wheels. Killing big trout (5lbs +) is ignorant and A holes jacking up prime fishing just because they can run shallow, does hurt my feelings. Also Air Boats piss me off, Jesus Christ those things are loud, and just because you see me out there wading you don't have to come near me to make sure I see your boat and try to see what I'm catching. I saw and heard your boat a mile away and now you just chased anything off I might have a chance of catching (happened last week).


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Snakesurf said:


> "Don’t mind my comments, I’m usually just talking shit and chuckling about it at work hanging out in the oil patch. The only time I really get pissed is over people killing big trout, mishandling big trout or people acting a fool burning shorelines and herding redfish like the lazy bastards they are."
> You are not hurting my feelings about my training wheels. Killing big trout (5lbs +) is ignorant and A holes jacking up prime fishing just because they can run shallow, does hurt my feelings. Also Air Boats piss me off, Jesus Christ those things are loud, and just because you see me out there wading you don't have to come near me to make sure I see your boat and try to see what I'm catching. I saw and heard your boat a mile away and now you just chased anything off I might have a chance of catching (happened last week).


Hey but airboats are designed so they have a tendency to flip if they run in deep water...that’s their excuse for running that 550 straight piped big block as close to the shoreline as possible. If that’s true they need to restrict them. That’s what happens when dumbasses are dumbasses, regulations get tighter.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Snakesurf said:


> "Don’t mind my comments, I’m usually just talking shit and chuckling about it at work hanging out in the oil patch. The only time I really get pissed is over people killing big trout, mishandling big trout or people acting a fool burning shorelines and herding redfish like the lazy bastards they are."
> You are not hurting my feelings about my training wheels. Killing big trout (5lbs +) is ignorant and A holes jacking up prime fishing just because they can run shallow, does hurt my feelings. Also Air Boats piss me off, Jesus Christ those things are loud, and just because you see me out there wading you don't have to come near me to make sure I see your boat and try to see what I'm catching. I saw and heard your boat a mile away and now you just chased anything off I might have a chance of catching (happened last week).


Confused, are you're saying spinning reel or baitcaster is better for this?


----------



## James Anderson 11 (Nov 25, 2021)

Obviously, baitcasting reels are good for professional anglers and if you are new angler then you must go to experience with spinning reels. Baitcasting reels are heavy and mainly used to catch heavy and big fishes. Baitcast reels can handle heavier line and actually allow for longer casts than spinning gear in the same size range. A small spinning reel has a smaller, more narrow spool, which has a hard time with large diameter lines. Small baitcast reels can handle these lines and provide greater casting distance


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

James Anderson 11 said:


> Obviously, baitcasting reels are good for professional anglers and if you are new angler then you must go to experience with spinning reels. Baitcasting reels are heavy and mainly used to catch heavy and big fishes. Baitcast reels can handle heavier line and actually allow for longer casts than spinning gear in the same size range. A small spinning reel has a smaller, more narrow spool, which has a hard time with large diameter lines. Small baitcast reels can handle these lines and provide greater casting distance


Are you a real person?


----------



## James Anderson 11 (Nov 25, 2021)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Are you a real person?


What do you means by this. Have you any doubt?


----------



## millerrep (Apr 14, 2014)

Haven’t had a bad spinner in 20 years. My bait casters are used for dock and shoreline casting where accuracy is a must, they are 5500c’s built in Sweden in the 70s.


----------

